# How do I change a Gaggia Classic pump?



## mobile (Mar 11, 2015)

Hi,

I'm new here, but have owned a Gaggia Classic for a couple of years and various other esperesso machines for the past ~10 years.

The pour from my Gaggia Classic has slowed down recently and no other parameters have changed. It does not have scale build up, as I live in a very soft water area, and I have checked that it is primed. The pump has got noisy, so I figure it is failing and have ordered a replacement Ulka EX5, as it was surprsingly cheap. I've had a look inside the machine and can't quite figure out how to remove the pump, so rather than leave it to chance and find out on the day that I can't work it out, or worse still get it wrong, I thought I would ask you good people on how this is performed. I see that there is some sort of rubber mount, which I presumably need to remove the pump from, but does this involve removing anything else?

TIA,

Carl


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

The quickest and easiest way is to unscrew the mounting plate that the pump sits on (that also has the rubber mount in).

If you look at the pump mounting plate you'll see that it has two screws - one just behind the pump and another just infront of it. Take the two screws out, remove the two wires from the pump, pull the feed pipe out of the tank and with a pair of pliers unscrew the output pipe on the top of the pump -and the pump will lift out.

Then replace the pump, and fiddle around with the rubber mount/retaining clip, and fit the new pump into the mounting plate - and then just refit as a reverse of the above.

Don't try and take the pump out of the rubber mount with it in situ, as it's a right pain trying to get the retaining clip back on with the pump in the machine! Quickest, easiest way is to undo the screws and remove the pump with the plate/rubber mount first.

Enjoy..

PS You should've bought an Invensys pump - they're much better, but more expensive, than the ULKA ones ;-)


----------



## mobile (Mar 11, 2015)

Thank you MrShades









I seen the Invensys pump, but the ULKA one looked more like the one in my machine. I should have asked here first... but you live and learn


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

When you replace the pipes, do not over tighten the knurled brass nut, just a very firm finger tight. If it weeps just give it a fraction more of a turn, with grips IF necassary.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

Some of newer pumps have a black gasket, most need ptfe or thread lock to get good seal


----------



## mobile (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks for the heads-up on the PTFE tape. I think I've got some somewhere, but I know from past experiences that an 'I think I've got' often results in frustration when I can't find it and a trip to the shops, so I'll make sure I've got some available before I start


----------

